# Barbie lets party.



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I saw this and thought, how many drinks did it take for them to make this video? See for you self.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wat a pair of twats lol rather funny tho


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That was disturbing


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Those two guys all of a sudden make youtube.com seem like...not such a good idea afterall.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry I can't see... I Carved my eyes out halfway throught that....


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*LOL .. that is just wrong, wonder what the parents actually think when they see that stuff? ​*


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> *LOL .. that is just wrong, wonder what the parents actually think when they see that stuff? ​*


'Maybe dropping Timmy on his head wasn't such a good idea Mary'
'I admit it... Telling Timmy that drinking that paint would be funny wasn't a great idea...'
'I'll be the first to say it... leaving that model glue out for timmy wasn't the best idea...'

Somthing like that?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Good grief! How proud their parents must be!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Merlin (The Quiet One) said:


> Good grief! How proud their parents must be!


**Sniff-Sniff* bring's a tear to a mothers eye .. what a proud moment ​*


----------

